# New Year's Resolutions!



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

So everyne...what are your New Year's resolutions going to be?

I have a number of work ones but physique wise I want to be dropping some more fat and gain some strength!

I also plan to finally get out of my overdraft!!!


----------



## TuNguyen (Dec 14, 2012)

Wierdly thats exactly what I want to do to: Drop some fat and gain some more strength, and stamina!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I want to aim to retain all my muscle whilst dropping a bit of bf which will be hard whilst doing mma. Luckily from doing bodybuilding my nutritional knowledge is good so hopefully will maintain


----------



## TuNguyen (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey man,

Re: "retain all my muscle whilst dropping a bit of bf which will be hard whilst doing mma." - Excuse my ignorance, but can you do me a favour and explain to me why it would be difficult? Genuine question btw.

Thanks!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

TuNguyen said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Re: "retain all my muscle whilst dropping a bit of bf which will be hard whilst doing mma." - Excuse my ignorance, but can you do me a favour and explain to me why it would be difficult? Genuine question btw.
> 
> Thanks!


Because I want to maintain my size and shape so will have to keep up the weights, also doing mma will be extra calories burned. losing body fat usually means being in a calorie defecit, maintain muscle requires plenty of nutrients, especially when you are fairly muscle bound. gettting those nutrients right and enough of them is going to be the hard part.

luckily from bodybuilding my nutritional knowledge is fairly advanced so this should help me a bit in this


----------



## cisco (Oct 19, 2012)

I aim to stick to daily meditation to clear my head, keep focus and motivation....other goals will then simply slide in.

My mind is my dashboard, control room. When it works great, my body would follow. And when my body does not, then at least I would understand where I failed.

A clear head will also accept ups and downs of this world we live in, and hopefully find serenity in chaos.

Will let you know if my theory worked in about 12 months 

Cisco


----------



## Phase (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine are, to cut some weight, improve flexibility and im also aiming for an amature thai fight towards the end of the year.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Outtapped said:


> Because I want to maintain my size and shape so will have to keep up the weights, also doing mma will be extra calories burned. losing body fat usually means being in a calorie defecit, maintain muscle requires plenty of nutrients, especially when you are fairly muscle bound. gettting those nutrients right and enough of them is going to be the hard part.
> 
> luckily from bodybuilding my nutritional knowledge is fairly advanced so this should help me a bit in this


Someone actually showed me this site to calculate the minimum calories your body needs before it goes into a catabolic state:

IF Calculator

Not sure if you'd find it useful?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

So...is everyone sticking to their resolutions?

So far I'm doing well, although I've only just tightened up on my diet. I chilled out over the CHristmas period and then found it really hard to reign it back in again. But I'm back on top form again thankfully, and fasting today always helps get me back on the straight and narrow


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Resolutions aren't worth it. Making a proper commitment is where its at!


----------



## Phase (Dec 27, 2012)

Katy said:


> So...is everyone sticking to their resolutions?


It was going great until the flu caught up with me! seems to be easing off so back to training ASAP


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I was gonna try and get in shape and train possibly getting an amateur fight this year.

But my time and money is going to go on something far more important, my wife is pregnant with twins  I'm never gonna have time, or afford anything ever again haha.

Good luck everyone with your resolutions!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AlanS said:


> I was gonna try and get in shape and train possibly getting an amateur fight this year.
> 
> But my time and money is going to go on something far more important, my wife is pregnant with twins  I'm never gonna have time, or afford anything ever again haha.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your resolutions!


Oh wow!! Congratulations!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Oh wow!! Congratulations!!


Thanks Katy, only 7yrs of trying finally worked for us 

In fact last I was on here regularly I don't believe you were on the forum so.....HI 

Is Marc still about?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AlanS said:


> Thanks Katy, only 7yrs of trying finally worked for us
> 
> In fact last I was on here regularly I don't believe you were on the forum so.....HI
> 
> Is Marc still about?


Hi  Yes I presume he his

7 years! My goodness that must have taken patience!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Patience and 3 rounds of IVF.....stressful to say the least


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AlanS said:


> Patience and 3 rounds of IVF.....stressful to say the least


Mmm, I've heard it is very testing emotionally. My sister's friend went through that and it really created problems in her relationship. So that's fantastic that it worked in the end!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Well last christmas me and my wife did separate over the stress of the 1st failed cycle, but it's awesome we stuck it through and it worked in the end. My resolution now is to not mess with the wife with twice the hormones raging through her and just to be the best dad and hubby possible.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

AlanS said:


> Well last christmas me and my wife did separate over the stress of the 1st failed cycle, but it's awesome we stuck it through and it worked in the end. My resolution now is to not mess with the wife with twice the hormones raging through her and just to be the best dad and hubby possible.


Ha ha, yeah hormones are one to watch!!


----------

